# A few unexpected colors.



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Also known as some of my ugly babies, lol.

Chocolate has slipped in somewhere along the way and makes for some hideous splashes lol. 

























They were looking like brindles a while ago, but somewhere along the way they got the stripes messed up. These two are genetically black brindle, lol, but I've never had one this ugly before. 

























These three were a surprise, not because I didn't breed their parents on purpose, but when you take a himi angora to a mock choc angora you expect to get angoras. These are not angora. These are PINK&#8230;very very pink, lol.


















Okay, that's it for the ugly fest, lol,


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

were both the parents of your brindle black?I've got one as well but I think of mine as sable.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

SarahC said:


> were both the parents of your brindle black?I've got one as well but I think of mine as sable.


They do look like sables, I hadn't even thought of that since I don't have dominant reds. Genetically they're Avy/a. The parents are a self black and an agouti beige brindle[Avy/A cch/ce], littermates other than these two are cinnamon, 2 ivorys and a beige brindle.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

mine is a dominant red x to a black,an accident,I thought the doe was to fat and old to be fertile but she had 2 babies.The colour is very similar.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

SarahC said:


> mine is a dominant red x to a black,an accident,I thought the doe was to fat and old to be fertile but she had 2 babies


I've had the odd 'pinky surprise' from my red fatties too.........


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Me too! And with the fatties you don't even notice the pregnancy, and then one day, shazzam! there's pinkers!

I like the splashed chocolates. Are they splashed or variegated?


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

moustress said:


> Me too! And with the fatties you don't even notice the pregnancy, and then one day, shazzam! there's pinkers!
> 
> I like the splashed chocolates. Are they splashed or variegated?


Yep, splashed, siamese based. I've had the occasional chocolate based one but to have 3 in one litter and the self chocolate was particularly vexing, lol


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ah, yes. I thought those were pointed; explains the ruby eyes as well. Mixing siamese with tri/splashed does some interesting things.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Most of my shorthaired splashed mice are pointeds either himi, siamese, or colorpoints. I know it's not a popular opinion but I prefer the pointed splashed mice, just not chocolate or blue based ones. I don't actually breed for tricolors, I just don't find them all that pretty. Though recently I've had a ton of them showing up.


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

Hehe, the splashed chocolates look like they got in an oil spill!


----------

